# Bi-Amping Front Mains



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Does biamping the front mains make much of a difference in HT use. I'm going to be receiving a pair of rti12 which are pretty power hungry from what I read. I'm using a yamaha rxa2000 and I can biamp them sacrificing the back rear surrounds and still have a 5.2 system with front presence. Not to many movies using 7.1/7.2 anyway. I listen to HT 80-90% of the time,
thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My opinion, no. You are not really bi-amping.

I have done it with my Denon 3805 and RBH 1266-SE and could not hear a bit of difference. The thing you can try with this method is to try raising/lowering the gain to the tweeters/mids or the bass. On my 3805 I did this by connecting the surround back terminals to the low frequency terminals on my speakers, then assigning control to Zone 3. By adjusting the Zone 3 level up or down I could boost or cut the lows,.... the high side of the speakers were still connected to the L/R mains. 

You can certainly give it a try, have nothing to lose and you may prefer the sound you can get. I played around with it for a couple of weeks but then just gave up on it. 

If you want to get into active bi-amping then that's a whole other topic.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope, no difference at all unless you have the proper equipment to do so.
Its a bit misleading that manufacturers even give the option to bi-amp as its not as simple as supplying the highs and lows with two different amps. remember the highs take virtually no power at all to drive, its the lows that require all the power.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Even if Polk is fudging the RTi 12 spec sheet a little I can see no reason these speakers should be very difficult to drive. 
I too have read the reports of bi-wiring, bi-amping, and doubling up power from 100 to 200 Watts "waking" up these speakers .... I guess I just don't see how it could.
Bi-wire can do nothing, bi-amp with an AVR does nothing, and doubling up on power buys 3dB SPL at maximum volume.

Connect the speakers in standard configuration, get them positioned the best you can in the room and level match them.
Sit back and enjoy them.

All that other stuff can come later if you are bored and want to play around.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+all posts. 
But it is winter, so an exercise in futility might be in order to pass the time!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Unless you have to do it (because you have custom speakers with no crossover, or you just want to do it), it is not worth the trouble.


----------



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! Much appreciated! It will save me the headache of wiring, switching things all for basically nothing. Going to leave things go.. My speakers and 2 pb2000's will be here Wednesday and a pair of fxai4's for rear back surrounds or front presence, not sure where I'll put them, but got a 50% off coupon from polk and had to use it! early merry x-mas to me! Have a great day!


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

I have tried this on my setup. Did I notice a difference? If any it is minor. Try it out. It will cost you about $5 in speaker cable.


----------

